# No discrimination here in the UAE ... Yeah - right ! ...



## Fatenhappy (Jun 23, 2009)

:confused2:

So the little lovely and I were recently lucky enough to have very good friends come up and stay over from Oman for a few days ... 

We have been fortunate enough to know K## (the male) for quite a few years, even attending their wedding 5 years or so ago, so yes, we were realy looking forward to catching up..

The female within the relationship is Philippino so it was with more than just a bit of surprise when I was told upon their arrival, that they had to pay 210 Dirhams at the Hatta check point for El### to be able to get a visitors permit for the UAE - _(obviously because of her nationality)_ .... Meanwhile K##, didn't have to pay anything for the same privilage ....  .. no racism or discrimination here is there, yeah right ? ..


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Fatenhappy said:


> :confused2:
> 
> So the little lovely and I were recently lucky enough to have very good friends come up and stay over from Oman for a few days ...
> 
> ...



I understand what you mean Fatenhappy. However, when I had applied for my US visit visa about 5 years ago, I was told by the Visa official that they will be charging me a fee because India charges US citizens for a visit visa as well. So, it's probably something that has been agreed upon between the 2 governments of the countries. Not sure if this is the case, but I've been so used to paying an arm and a leg for a visa each time I need to travel somewhere that I think I'm now used to it. I wish I had one of those magical passports that get me a visa on arrival wherever I choose to travel, but I'm quite the patriotic type so won't deny my roots, even IF it is just a little book!


----------

